# Junior World Championships



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Pictures*

Tournament pictures are up Official Practice and Opening ceremonies. 

As usual you can see them on the archery photo links at www.dolphin-sys.com

and directly at www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/

Enjoy

Gary


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

Good luck to all of our archers there.. The Juniors are shooting today..... GO USA


----------



## KACArcher (Sep 15, 2004)

*Go Team USA!*

Best of luck to Team USA! You are all winners!:usa2:


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Good Luck Juniors! Sending the 10 chants!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Pics From JWC*



coach1 said:


> Tournament pictures are up Official Practice and Opening ceremonies.
> 
> As usual you can see them on the archery photo links at www.dolphin-sys.com
> 
> ...



Awesome Pictures Gary!

CJO sends GOOD SHOOTING WISHES TO ALL ARCHERS, but especially Our Own Daniel McLaughlin!
It is exciting to have one of our "team members" there in Ogden Representing the USA! Go Daniel! GO ALL USA TEAM MEMBERS!!
Wish we were there to root you all on! We'll do from here though!
GO USA!


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*great pictures*

WOW, great pictures Gary.
Bravo.

SGT Williams


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Junior Qualification Pictures*

Tournament pictures are up Junior Qualification Rounds. 

As usual you can see them on the archery photo links at:

www.dolphin-sys.com

and directly at:

www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/

Enjoy

Gary


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*Great job everyone*

congratulations to all the juniors and cadets.
everyone made the cut and put down some good scores.

a special "AIRBORNE" to *Ms. Emily Blake.*"hey girl, you just broke 1200 in the biggest event in the world for Juniors; that is hard work paying off big time. i am sooooo very proud of you!!!!!"

*go Matt go !!!*
check it out, your in 24th ranking, but your 13th at 70m, your ranked 13th in the world at 70m dude!!! That is great, your well within reach of that Gold medal. Go for it like that top fuel drag racer.

*Miranda, Miranda, Miranda*,…………..what can I say…………1337 !!!
“IN COMING…..”	i love it when someone comes in just drops a bomb on everyone. yea!!! #5 in the world !!! fantastic shooting. During the upcoming matches, I have three words of advice for you……….…..	SHOW NO MERCY!!!!

*Forest, Aaron, and Peter*; man you guys just make me proud. Remember Sam Hornish Jr. at the Indy 500? How he just wouldn’t quit? Well, now its your turn. Drive, Drive, Drive !!!!!! Peter, you had better have your wings with you!! Make me proud soldier!!

*Daniel, Nathan, Michelle*; you guys (and girl) are awesome, just keep driving and driving and driving. Never let up, never quit, never give in. you’ve already proved you can do it, your in the show, you made the team, now throw down the gauntlet and destroy everyone in your path.

*Kiley, Kayla, and Jessica*; put it all out there, leave nothing of yourself, give all you have and give twice as much; seize the offensive and put your opponent on the defensive. Their defense will only prolong their own defeat. Take it now and don’t hesitate when its time to strike.

Everyone of you make us all proud of the JDT and RA program, and our national coaching system. Coach Lee and your personal Coaches are doing a great job. Much credit to them all.

I’m not going to wish anyone good luck. That’s for Chickens!!!

You all have the strength and ability deep within you; when light goes green, strike and strike hard with vengeance, and don’t stop until your opponent is utterly destroyed. Then after the blood bath, lift up your head and glare at your next opponent and go right after them. Victory is yours to have, don’t wait for it to come to you, thrust out your fist and TAKE IT NOW !!!

*SGT Williams
“Airborne”*


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

May I encourage all to visit the World Archery website: www.archery.org and specific 09 YWC content: http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=2514&me_id=1764 The site includes official news, results, photos as well as real time scoring.
It worth visiting for both the 09 Ogden Youth Event as well as to become familiar with how World Archery typically formats content to become a familiar website visitor.


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Junior Qualification Pictures*

Tournament pictures are up Cadet Qualification Rounds. 

As usual you can see them on the archery photo links at:

www.dolphin-sys.com

and directly at:

www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/

Enjoy

Gary


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Does anyone know what happened to Luka Popovic (SRB) (junior men recurve), he was safely in the 1st 64, but then he only shot 81 at 50m, and 0 at 30m. Obviously an equipment failure or maybe injury... hmmm?


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Results are up for the 1/64ths Jr Recurve Men. Looks like Peter won his match! But I'm wondering where Aaron is -- maybe the list isn't complete, as I only count 60 shooters...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Congrat's Peter! 

Forrest's opponent (ranked 74th!) came up with an 107! where did that come from? Guess that' just the way this silly OR works though...

Go Aaron go! 

John.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

So, maybe I'm confused about how ORs work, but the list has all the top 64 EXCEPT Aaron and the 3 Korean shooters. What's up with that??


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> So, maybe I'm confused about how ORs work, but the list has all the top 64 EXCEPT Aaron and the 3 Korean shooters. What's up with that??


My guess is they have bye's and they'll be listed next round.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmmm... I thought there were only bye's if there are fewer than 64 archers. But there were 94. And if there were bye's, wouldn't they go to the top placements?


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

That's the first round of 128. As there were only 90 something archers, the top 30 or so get byes and are not shown.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, I get it!! Thanks! 

I thought it started with the top 64. So the qualifying day is just to determine placement in the ORs?


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Good Luck everyone. We're chanting for you!


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*USAA driving hard*

*Junior Women’s Recurve
Upsets all over the place.*

*Ms. Emily Blake*, ranked 49th, takes out #16 Mai from JPN!!!!!!
Way to go Emily, go baby go!!!

*Ms. Kayla Debord*, ranked 48th, almost takes out #17 Yelena from KAZ. 
Good shooting Kayla. Keep it up for the team round.

*Ms. Jessica Gibbs*, ranked 54th, tosses overboard #11 Itzel from MEX!!!!!
Woof woof woof. Go Jessi go, put it all out there.

*Junior Men’s Recurve
More upsets all over the place.*

*Peter Kelchner*, ranked 44th, takes out #21 Weiyang from CHN!!!!
“AIRBORNE, Soldier……AIRBORNE”, "fix bayonet and CHARGE".

*Forest and Aaron* are out. Good scores guys, keep it up for the team round.


Anything is possible in match play. Drive every arrow as sure as you can and don’t let up until your quiver is empty.

*SGT Williams*


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Records*

Like to point out that Miranda Leek, cadet recurve, broke the 1987 Denise Parker Jr Star FITA record at 30 meters with a 350. Denise's record (while shot at 28 lbs with aluminum arrows) was a 346. Good shooting Miranda. She broke a boat load of other records too but that one is worth a special note since it is older then she is. 

Good luck to everyone today.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

landed in az said:


> like to point out that miranda leek, cadet recurve, broke the 1987 denise parker jr star fita record at 30 meters with a 350. Denise's record (while shot at 28 lbs with aluminum arrows) was a 346. Good shooting miranda. She broke a boat load of other records too but that one is worth a special note since it is older then she is. :d
> 
> good luck to everyone today.


very cool!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Again, nice to see a world class performance by a U.S. recurver... Nice job Miranda! Go girl go...

John.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*OR's*

I can't tell you about compound sorry. I saw the archery.org site is not up to date. But Miranda had a bye and then won her first match, 100-96 and then won her second match 109-98. She will shoot in the 1/4's tomorrow. 

Matt lost his match at 1/8 by one pt 107-106.

Nate and Daniel both lost at 1/16. Daniel shot a 106 but lost to a 117. Good shooting Daniel.

Michelle lost in the 1/16 102-97.

Kiley lost the first match 106-103. 

Cadet recurve men & women should have stong teams. Good luck tomorrow to Miranda who shoots against the #1 archer and to the teams as well. Good luck to all the Compounders still in the mix.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Miranda went into today as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs! She won her first match in a rather unorthodox way :mg: She loosened up a bit and did much better on her next match.

Tomarrow she meets with the #4 archer from India. if she makes it through that one, she gets thrown in both feet first against the #1 archer.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Win or lose, this is some of the best experience she could ever ask for. You can't pay for that kind of experience. And she's already proven to herself that she belongs with the top female recurvers in the world. That alone is huge.

My prayer for Miranda is that she simply remembers that archery is fun. The rest of the details will take care of themselves.

Congrat's to her for showing up and making everyone else take notice.

John.


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Compound results - Jr. and Cadet*

Compound Cadet Men: Riley Whiting and Alex Sahi are in the quarter finals tomorrow.

Compound Cadet Women: Kayla Harmeyer and Paige Pearce in quarter finals tomorrow.

Compound Junior Men: Cody Thompson and Ben Cleland are in quarter finals tomorrow.

Compound Junior Women: Kendal Nicely in quarter finals tomorrow.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

H Sahi said:


> Compound Cadet Men: Riley Whiting and Alex Sahi are in the quarter finals tomorrow.
> 
> Compound Cadet Women: Kayla Harmeyer and Paige Pearce in quarter finals tomorrow.
> 
> ...


They're ALL doing such a GREAT job! Congradulations to all of the compound archers! Go show em what you're made of tomarrow! :wav:


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

H Sahi said:


> Compound Cadet Men: Riley Whiting and Alex Sahi are in the quarter finals tomorrow.
> 
> Compound Cadet Women: Kayla Harmeyer and Paige Pearce in quarter finals tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I think team eliminations are being shot tomorrow.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

hotshot77 said:


> USA sucks.....got knocked out by a kiwi !! ha


r u kidding me! i hope a mod pulls this before other people read it! ukey:

good luck to all those still shooting! and for those who aren't enjoy the rest of your experience.


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*congratulations*

congratulations to everyone for getting as far as you did.

and of course, *Miranda !!!*
awsome shooting, take it to them hard.
top eight in the world, anyone can win this one, especially Miranda.
go baby go.

cheers,
*SGT Williams*


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Individual Elimination Pictures are up.*



Paul Williams said:


> *Junior Women’s Recurve
> Upsets all over the place.*
> 
> *Ms. Kayla Debord*, ranked 48th, almost takes out #17 Yelena from KAZ.


It is worth noting that #17 Yelena took the next match to a 106-106 tie breaker which she lost 10-9 with the #1 Seed HAN Gyeonghee.

CMR Matt Zumbo seeded 24th had a very exciting first match going 113-113 with 41st seeded BAUER Kristjan from SLO. End scores were 55 USA - 56 (SLO) then 58 (USA) - 57 (SLO). Tie breaker went 10 (USA) - 9 (SLO).

Pictures from today are on line:

you can see them on the archery photo links at:

www.dolphin-sys.com

and directly at:

www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/

Enjoy

Gary


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

is the OR for cadet women shot at 60M?


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

BigPete said:


> I think team eliminations are being shot tomorrow.


Team eliminations are today (Thursday) at 11 AM. The quarter and semi-final individuals are at 9 AM. So the kids have to shoot in individual matches first then switch to team mode. Medal matches are on Sunday. You can see the detailed schedule at www.ogdenywc.com.


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> is the OR for cadet women shot at 60M?


Yes, and cadet men also shoot OR at 60M.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Time to gear up for the Team Rounds and Youth Olympic Games Qualifier!


----------



## northpawmom (Apr 26, 2009)

Does anybody know the distance the YOG eliminations are shot at?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

northpawmom said:


> Does anybody know the distance the YOG eliminations are shot at?


60 Meters and will be shot on Friday.


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Youth Olympic Games*

If I read the following document from the Youth World Championships correctly.

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...vents/Ogden/09_Ogden_YOG2010_presentation.pdf

The Youth Olympic Games will be essentially the same format as the Olympic games 70m qualification and eliminations. Therefore it doesn't make sense that the selection tournament be shot at the shorter distance. The required qualification scores can bee obtained at cadet distances however the cadet distance MQS numbers are higher than the Junior distance numbers.

It is all new we will find out for certain friday.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, Miranda is out on the quarter finals. She was obviously nervous her first end and went down 7 points (edit - put one through the clicker on a long shot and got a 5). After that, she only dropped 4 points to her competitor from India the rest of the match.

Miranda shot a 104, and the girl from India had a SMOKIN' round with a 115.
22-29
28-28
28-30
26-28 

I'm proud of Miranda! She has done something that she has never done before, and has gone out and proved to herself that she is one of the best in the world. Tough OR round, but I hope it just drives her to push more. 
Rome wasn't built overnight as they say!

7th overall! Way to go Miranda!

Now off to the team rounds!


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

My son Jaime van Barbieri has made the Gold medal match of the Cadet Compound Men man I don't believe it. I am so proud of him. PS he loves it in the States


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice shooting Miranda! At nationals I'd love to have a blue wrist sling! Green will not go with the new bow......It's time for a new one:wink:


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

My son Alex Sahi made it to Cadet Compound Male Gold Medal match as well. Alex and his friend Riley Whiting had to shoot against each other. They both shot great and were in a tie after 12 arrows. They went to a shootoff and Alex won in the shootoff. Rinaldo, your son shot really well - congratulations to him!!! Have fun on Sunday!


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

H Sahi said:


> My son Alex Sahi did as well. Alex and his friend Riley Whiting had to shoot against each other. They both shot great and were in a tie after 12 arrows. They went to a shootoff and Alex won in the shootoff. Your son shot really well - congratulations to him!!! Have fun on Sunday!


Congratulations to you and your son I wish I was there to watch, I am a nervous wreck back in Australia. Have fun Sunday regards Rinaldo.!!


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Congrats Alex Sahi!*

Alex, 

Don't know if you have internet access at the YWC, but all of us at Hall's Arrow - me, Richard, Butch and your friends and teammates here - wish you the very best of luck in your gold medal match! Keep making smart, strong shots. We are SO PROUD OF YOU!

Teresa Iaconi
Hall's Arrow JOAD


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I'm proud of Miranda! She has done something that she has never done before, and has gone out and proved to herself that she is one of the best in the world


Again, congrat's to her. We need more truly competitive female recurvers and it's nice to see one emerge. Hopefully she's the first of several

I can remember a bright-eyed young lady walking around Louisville years ago, watching every arrow that the adult recurvers shot. So nice to see her stick with it and excel. 

John.


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Congratulations to the Aussie Cadet mens team who are also through to the gold medal match.


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

Rinaldo2 said:


> Congratulations to the Aussie Cadet mens team who are also through to the gold medal match.


They shot great, congrats!!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

aby news on how 

Aaron Henslin did from GA 
he shot in the JR recurv devision male


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

H Sahi said:


> They shot great, congrats!!


Thanks mate I know they have been working very hard as a team Jack Salmon and my boy Jaime are from the same club so they can train together. The other archer Mitch lives 1000ks away so they have done quite a bit of travelling so that they could train as a team.:smile:


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Again, congrat's to her. We need more truly competitive female recurvers and it's nice to see one emerge. Hopefully she's the first of several
> 
> I can remember a bright-eyed young lady walking around Louisville years ago, watching every arrow that the adult recurvers shot. So nice to see her stick with it and excel.
> 
> John.


Thanks John, I remember that year as well. It seems not so long ago now. It's been a long road getting to where she is, and it's just the beginning.


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

Go Alex yeah, and Cody who can obviously shoot whatever score he wants to. Jr boys compound team with a 232 at 70 holy ****. What happened to Alex Riley and Hunter? a 53 on the first end?


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

GoAlex


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

I like. Very nice. I shoot great, thumbs up.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

to huntmaster...i recall a few years back when you were asking for a lot of advice on the equipment choices and suggestions for your daughter who seemed so little based on what i could gather from your posts....it really warms my heart to follow her progress through the years based on your many posts wherein you refer to her....and now she is ranked among the top cadet women recurvers in the world!!...you must be so proud and so are we all here in AT who have followed her progress so far!!....i am truly looking forward to seeing her represent her country in future olympics!!...God bless!!..PS..can you please show us a picture of miranda...thank you..


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Special shout out to Miranda, Michelle & Kiley in that shooting order, . You guys shot awesome today. 5th in the World is pretty cool. :shade:Better things to come from all of you. Kiley, you been watchin' too much of Vic. The clock at 2 seconds when you shoot your last arrow is too much for the old heart. I needed a paper bag to breath into after those team round matches today.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> to huntmaster...i recall a few years back when you were asking for a lot of advice on the equipment choices and suggestions for your daughter who seemed so little based on what i could gather from your posts....it really warms my heart to follow her progress through the years based on your many posts wherein you refer to her....and now she is ranked among the top cadet women recurvers in the world!!...you must be so proud and so are we all here in AT who have followed her progress so far!!....i am truly looking forward to seeing her represent her country in future olympics!!...God bless!!..PS..can you please show us a picture of miranda...thank you..


Yup, such a small fry LOL

Here's a pic of her taken by Derek Davis. 









Don't you just love the bright string? You should see her other ones :eek2:

How about one of the entire Recurve Cadet team? Miranda, Michelle, and Kiley (in shooting order even  )


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> Kiley, you been watchin' too much of Vic. The clock at 2 seconds when you shoot your last arrow is too much for the old heart. I needed a paper bag to breath into after those team round matches today.




Maybe they should hand these out in the audience?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Huntmaster said:


> Yup, such a small fry LOL
> 
> Here's a pic of her taken by Derek Davis.
> 
> ...


...pics are not showing...


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> ...pics are not showing...


hmmmmmmm, they both show even in your reply LOL

Try this


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks...i figured that was her when i saw she was using the x-factor which shows her good taste in risers!!..he he he!....curious though that when i typed my reply the links to the pics were showing but not in the final message which came out...PS..excellent form BTW!!..


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Individual quarter, semi - Finals and Team Rounds*

Tournament pictures are up : Individual and Team Semi Finals 

As usual you can see them on the archery photo links at:

www.dolphin-sys.com

and directly at:

www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/

Enjoy

Gary


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

YOGQ today. World Archery (FITA) has nice coverage including schedule, press releases, athlete quotes and the ever popular photos.
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=2514&me_id=1764


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Huntmaster said:


> Maybe they should hand these out in the audience?


Almosted needed it for sure. Kiley was getting to the line to shoot that last arrow with about 12-13 seconds left. It was a little too close for my heart. LOL.

Scott did you like the photos of the girls walking the line in shooting order coming back from the target? It was pretty funny.


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*great stuff*

I'm *so proud *of all our archers!!!!!!

everyone did exceptional; *recurve, compound, guys, and girls.*
keep up the hard work. as you can see, it's paying off.
all the coaches have done an exceptional job as well.
my hat is off to you all.

*cheers,
SGT Williams*


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*great pics Gary*

Gary,

you'd done an *outstanding job on the pictures.*
thank you very much for posting each day and sharing your work.
great job capturing the excitement and fun.

*cheers,
Paul Williams
"SGT Williams"*


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> Scott did you like the photos of the girls walking the line in shooting order coming back from the target? It was pretty funny.


those girls are such goofballs :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, the last and final word on the recurvers.

Unfortunately, the recurve boys did not secure a place for the YOG. It looks like Peter fought hard, but didn't make it through the 1/16 cut.

Miranda did fairly well today. She won her matches, again up to the 1/4 finals, and lost to the #2 seed. It put her in 8th position. Now for some well deserved rest, then back at it again next week.


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

Huntmaster said:


> Well, the last and final word on the recurvers.
> 
> Unfortunately, the recurve boys did not secure a place for the YOG. It looks like Peter fought hard, but didn't make it through the 1/16 cut.
> 
> Miranda did fairly well today. She won her matches, again up to the 1/4 finals, and lost to the #2 seed. It put her in 8th position. Now for some well deserved rest, then back at it again next week.


Congratulations to Miranda and to all archers!

Peter missed it by just a couple of places...

As per FITA official document "The 17 places will be allocated to the NOCs of the highest ranked archers *with a maximum of one (1) per nation'.* 

From the same document, in addition to a Continental qualification tournament (CQT) (one for Americas qualification place per gender), "any places earned at the 2009 YWC and not used by the respective NOC will be reallocated to the NOC of the next highest ranked unqualified athlete(s) from this event, chosen from the established standby list which is based on the final individual ranking."

So, there is some hope…


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

As per FITA: http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...009 Events/Ogden/09_YOGQ_Ogden_FINALQuota.pdf

* Qualification Tournament for YOG 2010
Quota Places Acquired
Recurve Boy's Recurve Girls*
BLR Belarus AUS Australia
BUL Bulgaria BEL Belgium
CHN P.R.China CHN P.R.China
CZE Czech Republic ESP Spain
FRA France IND India
GBR Great Britain JPN Japan
Alphabetical Order by Country Code
Recurve Boy's Recurve Girls
IND India KAZ Kazakhstan
JPN Japan KOR Korea
KOR Korea MDA Moldova
MEX Mexico MEX Mexico
NED Netherlands NED Netherlands
POL Poland POL Poland
RUS Russia RUS Russia
SLO Slovenia TPE Chinese Taipei
SUI Switzerland TUR Turkey
TPE Chinese Taipei UKR Ukraine
UKR Ukraine USA USA

*Standby Quota Places
Recurve Boy's Order Recurve Girls*
ITA Italy 18 FRA France
*USA USA 19* ITA Italy
ESP Spain 20 FIN Finland
HUN Hungary 21 GER Germany
FIN Finland 22 BRA Brasil
Standby Quota Places
Recurve Boy's Recurve Girls
DEN Denmark 23 BLR Belarus
THA Thailand 24 INA Indonesia
KAZ Kazakhstan 25 GRE Greece
AUS Australia 26 GBR Great Britain
GER Germany 27 DEN Denmark
PUR Puerto Rico 28 EST Estonia
SRB Serbia 29 PAN Panama


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

mbu said:


> As per FITA: http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...009 Events/Ogden/09_YOGQ_Ogden_FINALQuota.pdf
> 
> * Qualification Tournament for YOG 2010
> Quota Places Acquired
> ...


Just a little clarification there Mr. Usherenko 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Youth Olympic Games Qualification*

Tournament pictures are up : Youth Olympic Games Qualification

As usual you can see them on the archery photo links at:

www.dolphin-sys.com

and directly at:

www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/

Enjoy

Gary


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

*We are very proud*

I never post on archery talk, but I want to tell Matt's story from this past week.

Matt opened the tournament shooting well and after the first two distances he was in 11th place with his highest position at one point being 8th place. Needless to say, his spirits where very high going into 50 meters; where he normally pulls ahead or gains ground. His opening arrow at 50 meters would change that. He set his sights incorrectly by 10 marks and shot a low 4. In the panic and confusion of trying to make the sight correction he finished that end with a 15. As parents, we know that look. He knew his top 10 finish in the Fita was gone. After a several ends of trying to shake off the disappointment, he was back on track for 30 meters. When the horn blew for the shooters to take the line, I knew there was going to be a problem. Matt was on the B line. He usually shoots the A target, and sure enough that’s what he did. He shot a 10 on the A target.:mg: He followed that with an X and a 10 on the B target. This time he shook it off quickly and shot well to hang on to 24th position. Our hearts were breaking for him, and we are so proud of him for staying in the fight. Matt has been shooting recurve for a little of a year and a half, and apparently there are still lessons to be learned in international competition for he and I. As his Dad and coach, I did not prepare him as well as I thought.

Matt was prepared to fight and came to play in the elimination rounds. Matt had a bye in his first match. Matt’s second match was against a boy from Slovakia ranked 41. After the first 6 arrows Matt was down 56 to 55. With the other boy finishing the second end with a 57, Matt had three 10’s and two 9’s on the target, he needed a 10 to tie. He nailed the 10. Matt shot four 10's and two 9's for a 58. They were tied at 113. They announced a tie on target 6 between Matt Zumbo from the USA and Kristjan Bauer from Slovakia. There will be a shoot off. Many of his teammates and their parents came down to watch. They blew the horn for the shooters to step to the line. The crowd was chanting USA, USA, USA. The Slovakian boy shot first with an 8, Matt shot about 3 seconds later and nailed the 10. It was unbelievable. Matt did that arm pump that he does, if you've seen him shoot you know what I'm talking about. Again, chants of USA, USA. The excitement for me was almost two much. I was ready to go home right then.

Matt's third match was against the number 9 ranked boy from Slovakia. It was not as dramatic. He was up 4 at the split and won 110 to 108.

Matt’s fourth match was against the number 8 ranked boy from Russia, and was also a nail bitter. At the split Matt was down three 56 to 53. Two of his 9's were line cutters, almost 10's. With 5 of the last 6 arrows on the targets, Matt was down by one. The Russian boy shot a 9. Matt needed a 10 to tie. He shot a 9 just missing the 10 and was eliminated 107 to 106. The wind was coming and both boys shot lower than what they normally shoot. They both shot 7's on there first shot on the second end. These guys don't shoot 7's.

To sum it up, Matt finished tied for 11th in the world. Very, very nice. We could not be more proud of him. He fought like a champion.

We would like to thank Coach Lee and the coaching staff at the OTC, as well as all the JDT coached for bringing Matt along so quickley.

The Cadet Male Recurve Team, Matt Zumbo, Daniel McLaughlin, and Nathan Yamaguchi, finished sixth in the team round moving up in the ranking from ninth. They were eliminated by the Korean team. I do believe they set a national team fita total record of 3720, and a national team OR record of 212.:teeth:

All of the kids fought hard and shot like champions. I am very proud of each and every one of them, and I feel privileged to have watched them compete this week. Go USA.

A very proud father,

Gary Zumbo


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I expect to see alot of championships in Matt's future-he has alot of talent

(I along with Steve Cornell and my wife coach Daniel McLaughlin, his brother and JOAD Cadet Silver medalist, Sean Curtin)


----------



## northpawmom (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Gary,

I know how you feel with those moments when your hearts beating a mile a minute waiting for the next arrow to be shot. It's a TERRIBLE feeling. Emily's done that to me a few times. 
I've been watching Matts scores all week. He's got what it takes!!! Actually his scores have been great all season. Congratulate him for me, on his fine work. Can't wait to see his scores for the Nationals. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Donna. I will pass along your kind words. Matt will be shooting up in the junior division so he can shoot the US open. He love shooting 90 meters so we desided to let him shoot up.

Thanks again,

Gary


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Watching the matches in person and via live results on the World Archery (FITA) website, http://www.archery.org/, Cool! I wish all could see the field, it is beautiful, a real event! Worth looking at the photos on the website. The cheer of the crowd even better. Ahhh, the smell of youth world championship archery in the morning.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Whew!, what an afternoon, day, week…what a tourney! Based on the my limited personal experience, I must say that the 09 YWC Ogden was simply a super event. From the wonderful volunteers to the fantastic finals “stadium”. I am delighted to have taken part in such a wonderful event. What brings the most joy to me are the 450 youth archers from 61 countries that, thanks to USA Archery, the state of Utah, the county of Weber, the city of Ogden, Weber State University and above all the ESDF, had a fun, fair, meaningful and effective event. On a personal note, I must say that it was a joy to work with the FITA staff as well as the Easton and Hoyt staff all week. 

My first Jr. FITA World Championship was in Lilleshall, England in 04. When I saw the UK target archery community work so hard to host the event and insure that all had a great tourney, I promised myself that if I could ever return the favor, I would. It is great to be able to give back 5 years later. I encourage all the archers, staff, parents and family members that have found the YWC a great experience to give back to the sport when the opportunity arises. I guarantee that you will be glad you did.


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

After an amazing week, everyone is heading home now.. travel safe and may the week you just had give you a life time of memories and friendships to last a lifetime... 

Thank you to all of the coaches and team leaders.. they hours were long, but hopefully it was an amazing week for all of you and thank you for all of your hard work and dedication.


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Individual quarter, semi - Finals and Team Rounds*

THe HOtel interne connction crashed Early Sunday Morning. Causing the photo galleries to be stuck in "update mode" 

Team final and medal matches are up. Individual Medal Matches will be up as soon as I get them moved from the memory cards and sorted. A few hours probably. 

Tournament pictures are up : Team Medal Matches. 

As usual you can see them on the archery photo links at:

www.dolphin-sys.com

and directly at:

www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/

Enjoy

Gary


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Archery Mom said:


> ...Thank you to all of the coaches and team leaders.. they hours were long, but hopefully it was an amazing week for all of you and thank you for all of your hard work and dedication...


Mechell, so true, being a team leaders or team coach is a 24 hour a day job for over a week. Prep happen months before the tourney and the work continues for weeks afterwards. Not a walk in a park, more like a expedition to Everest! 
Best of luck and hope of a fun time to those moving on to the National Target Championships and beyond.


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Final Photo Galleries - 11th World Archery Youth Championships*

everyone that has been holding thier breath waiting for pictures form the last day of Youth Wolds may breathe easy now.

Photo galleries from Opening ceremonies trough closing ceremonies are up and on-line. 

For those that may be interested I took a total of 20,598 representing pictures during the week. The photo galleries contain approx 3,200 pictures. 

The photo galleries are available at www.dolphin-sys.com follow the archery (photos) link. or directly at http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/index.html

Enjoy

Gary


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Did anyone take photos of the BBQ and Hollywood/Rockband party after the closing ceremony? Sure would like to see what it was like.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Serious Fun said:


> Did anyone take photos of the BBQ and Hollywood/Rockband party after the closing ceremony? Sure would like to see what it was like.


what happens in ogden stays in ogden.


----------

